# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ hướng dẫn test biến tần.

## minhtriet

Chào các bác.
Mình mới kiếm được con biến tần Omron 3G3XV-AB004-E. Mình chưa bao giờ vọc qua biến tần (cũng không có spindle 3 pha) nên dù đã đọc qua manual rồi nhưng vẫn chưa biết cách test xem nó còn tốt hay không?
Cắm điện vào thì nó hiển thị chữ số: F044.0 , trong đó số 0 sau chữ F là nhấp nháy.
Vậy nhờ các bác hướng dẫn cách test làm thế nào để biết nó còn hoạt động hay không?




Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác phải nối vào động cơ thì mới biết mà trợ giúp chứ.  :Smile:

----------


## ngocphicodien

chào bạn
biến tần của bạn mua cũ về chắc là vẫn dùng được
đầu tiên bạn đấu chân com(SC) nối vào chân SF hoặc SR để kích hoạt chạy Run thuận hay nghịch đã
rồi bạn đấu nguồn vào bật lên xem có đèn Run chưa, nếu co Run là ok
- Nếu không có Run bạn lại phải cài đặt mấy thông số nữa
n04 : cho chạy thuận hoặc nghịch
n20
n21
n24

----------


## minhtriet

> chào bạn
> biến tần của bạn mua cũ về chắc là vẫn dùng được
> đầu tiên bạn đấu chân com(SC) nối vào chân SF hoặc SR để kích hoạt chạy Run thuận hay nghịch đã
> rồi bạn đấu nguồn vào bật lên xem có đèn Run chưa, nếu co Run là ok
> - Nếu không có Run bạn lại phải cài đặt mấy thông số nữa
> n04 : cho chạy thuận hoặc nghịch
> n20
> n21
> n24


Thanks bác, để mình thử liền.
@Đại gia ĐN: mình ko có động cơ mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhtriet

> chào bạn
> biến tần của bạn mua cũ về chắc là vẫn dùng được
> đầu tiên bạn đấu chân com(SC) nối vào chân SF hoặc SR để kích hoạt chạy Run thuận hay nghịch đã
> rồi bạn đấu nguồn vào bật lên xem có đèn Run chưa, nếu co Run là ok
> - Nếu không có Run bạn lại phải cài đặt mấy thông số nữa
> n04 : cho chạy thuận hoặc nghịch
> n20
> n21
> n24


Chào bác
Đã đấu thử chân 1 (Forward run/stop signa) vào chân 6 (Sequence control input
common terminal) thì đèn Run đã sáng, đo áp 3 pha ngõ ra là 408V, như vậy ok chưa bác?

Mình đọc manual cũng chưa hiểu rõ lắm, bác cho mình hỏi là biến tần này cho phép đk motor 3 pha với dải tần số là bao nhiêu?
Thanks bác nhiều.

----------


## thuhanoi

Stop và chờ tý đo đIện áp motO là 0V (đo pha với GND) là Ok

----------


## minhtriet

> Stop và chờ tý đo đIện áp motO là 0V (đo pha với GND) là Ok


Chào bác.
Khi mới gắn điện, đèn báo stop thì 3 ngõ ra 3 pha (đo từng cặp) đều là 0V, khi nối chân forward vào đèn RUn sáng thì đo từng cặp là 408V.
Còn GND thì e chưa tìm ra chân  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chào bác.
> Khi mới gắn điện, đèn báo stop thì 3 ngõ ra 3 pha (đo từng cặp) đều là 0V, khi nối chân forward vào đèn RUn sáng thì đo từng cặp là 408V.
> Còn GND thì e chưa tìm ra chân 
> Thanks bác.


GND là vỏ kim loại của nó đó bác

Thế thì OK rồi đó bác (chính xác 99%)

----------

minhtriet

----------


## minhtriet

> GND là vỏ kim loại của nó đó bác
> 
> Thế thì OK rồi đó bác (chính xác 99%)


Nếu lấy vỎ nhôm tản nhiệt là GND thì đo với 3 cọc UVW áp lần lượt là 240-210-260V

----------


## thuhanoi

Có lẽ mình nhầm tý, nhưng không sao, cái biến tần bác mình nghĩ là ok, kiếm hoặc mượn cái động cơ 3 pha thử cho chắc nhé

----------

minhtriet

----------


## ngocphicodien

> Chào bác
> Đã đấu thử chân 1 (Forward run/stop signa) vào chân 6 (Sequence control input
> common terminal) thì đèn Run đã sáng, đo áp 3 pha ngõ ra là 408V, như vậy ok chưa bác?
> 
> Mình đọc manual cũng chưa hiểu rõ lắm, bác cho mình hỏi là biến tần này cho phép đk motor 3 pha với dải tần số là bao nhiêu?
> Thanks bác nhiều.


bác đo điện áp ra như vậy là ok 
Con biến tần này theo mình biết thì dải tần số là  0 to 400 HZ

----------

minhtriet

----------

